# Does US ever requires birth certificate to be fresh?



## exclamation

I know some countries require documents to be at most 6 months old. Looking at documents needed for US passport renewal, it never mentions this requirement.
Do you have experience with US Embassy where that was important?

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not in my experience - I think that may be why the request in some countries (well, in France anyhow) for a birth certificate less than 3 months old comes as such a shock to many Americans. Nothing changes on a US birth certificate once it is issued (though that may be changing for gender identity issues) so the date the certified copy is issued isn't really significant.


----------



## Moulard

Not in my experience either.

For both a US passport renewal and new issue all you need do is provide documentation that proves you are a US citizen. 

For what its worth I don't think I have ever used US birth certificate as evidence of citizenship either for passport renewal or new passport issue. I have only ever used my expired US Passport.


----------

